# Tree and leaves



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I need an ID on this tree please. I use these leaves in all of my vivs.


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

They are sweetbay magnolia. Very good and long lasting. Magnolia virginiana


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They last long.


----------



## unc-usf-fsu (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah they take a long time to break down.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm looking to start selling these.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice looking leaf litter.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Dammit! I need some! LOL. I'll PM you....

Jake


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I forgot you were suppose to come and get some of these Jake.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

If they have these trees in NY i will have to start looking for them =) .


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The neighbors have one and the leaves drop into my backyard.


----------

